# Review: Marineland C-360 vs Fluval 405



## robbob2112 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I did the deed and added a marineland c-360 to my 75g cichlid tank. So now I have a Fluval 405 and the C-360 and the water is crystal clear.

Thought I would compare the two in case someone is on the fence about which to buy. I bought the c-360 largely based on recommendations here. Summary at the bottom.

I like the overall capacity of the c-360, but I dislike the VERY stiff hoses. The hoses are hard to manipulate and route. They are so stiff that it makes pointing the intake and output where you want it difficult at best. The over-the-lip connectors could be better mounted to compensate for the hoses. Guess I am spoiled by the ribbed hoses on the 405. 

The way the quick disconnect locks into the head seems a little clunky to me.... again I think the Fluval method is better, except for the swivals... those like a lot. One little note, when I lift the lever on the c-360 the bottom level gets caught in the top one, so I have to pull it out before I can turn it. If it were 1mm longer that wouldn't happen.

Water bypass... there is NONE on the c-360 at all... On the Fluval there is a good bit so the marineland filter wins hands down here.... less bypass means better filtration.

Noise - Seems the Fluval is almost silent and I can hear the c-360 running. They are both very quiet but I wouldn't mind the 405 in the bedroom but I wouldn't want the 360 in there. Maybe it will quiet down some after having run a week or so. Since it has only been running 24 hours there may still be some trapped air that hasn't worked its way out yet.


Maintenance - The Fluval is simpler to take apart and clean, but only slightly. The c-360 you have to line up the intake pipes on the baskets just so or they won't sit together. That I am sure is a practice thing. 

Overall... The c-360 seem to be the better designed filter but the hoses and disconnect could use some work. If I had it to do over again I would probably buy the c-360 again.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

If you could title the thread: Review: Marineland C-360 vs Fluval 405 or Comparison: Marineland C-360 vs Fluval 405, it'd probably get more hits from people looking to buy.

When I originally clicked on the thread, I thought you had a question about one versus the other.

On another note, great reviews and thanks!


----------



## robbob2112 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, several days into it and the C-360 has quieted down and is now about the same as the 405.... so all is right with the world, except the tubing is still stiff and still makes positioning the outlet difficult.


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

I love the marineland canisters


----------



## yujitak (Jan 31, 2018)

*I love your comments!*

I have 55gallon tank with 11 Medium size discuses, looking for upgrading the filter. I was thinking about exactly 406 or 360. I decided to buy 406 as a main, and keep Aquatop 300 as a second. Thank you so much for the review. It has been almost 10yrs ago you made this review, still helped me good!


----------

